# Videos of WW2 Russian Aircraft



## JCS (Jul 15, 2005)

Anyone here have any videos or know of any sites that have any vids of any russian aircraft? Preferably ones taken during WW2, but if you've got any good modern videos of any WW2 era aircraft I'd like to see them too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

I dont know if you saw, but CB posted one recently, here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1277 3 posts from the bottom.


----------



## JCS (Jul 15, 2005)

Didnt see that one yet, thanks. 8)


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 27, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I dont know if you saw, but CB posted one recently



CB is me, isnt...?  

Hmmm....I dont like to see my name sawed off in that manner. I should choose a shorter nikname.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

yeah everyone has a shortened name it's allot easier, i'd be inclined to call you CB, unless you come up with something else...........


----------

